# [portage] emerge --sync : extrême lenteur

## salamandrix

Depuis quelques temps (peut-être 15 jours, plus ?), lorsque je fais un "emerge --sync" la lenteur est extrême et j'ai l'impression que c'est de pire en pire.

Je m'explique sur "lenteur" : à priori je reste bloqué sur le message « receiving file list ... »

En mettant le mode verbose, je m'aperçois qu'il télécharge bien la liste des fichiers :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...blabla...
> 
> Number of files: 1
> ...

 

Seulement voilà pour télécharger le nom de 100 fichiers, il met entre 3 secondes à 1 minute (ou plus)... Sachant qu'il y a près de 130 000 noms de fichiers... je peux rester bloquer dessus la journée entière sans avoir téléchargé le moindre fichier (puisque la liste n'ai déjà pas récupérée).

J'ai essayer plusieurs miroirs : sans succès, le problème se pose toujours.

Le mode debug me donne ceci (option de rsync) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Starting rsync with rsync://132.229.67.201/gentoo-portage...
> 
> ['/usr/bin/rsync', '--recursive', '--links', '--safe-links', '--perms', '--times', '--compress', '--force', '--whole-file', '--delete', '--delete-after', '--stats', '--timeout=180', '--exclude=/distfiles', '--exclude=/local', '--exclude=/packages', '--filter=H_**/files/digest-*', '--verbose', '--progress', '--checksum']
> ...

 

Auriez-vous des pistes à me proposer ?

Note 1 : je vous laisse "emerge --info" au cas où :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo andre # emerge --info
> 
> --- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?
> ...

 

Note 2 : j'ai aussi essayé emerge-webrsync et :

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo andre # emerge-webrsync
> 
> --- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?
> 
> Fetching most recent snapshot
> ...

 

et ça en reste là (pas de téléchargement, rien et bash ne me redonne pas la main).

Note 3 : FAI : free derrière une freebox

----------

## salamandrix

ajout : j'ai désactivé le firewall pour voir, le résultat reste identique.

----------

## Temet

```
--- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree? 

 --- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree? 

 Portage 2.1.3.19 (unavailable, gcc-4.1.2, unavailable, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 x86_64) 
```

T'as un gros problème là !!!!

Chez moi:

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.21-ck2 i686)
```

Tu me sors le "eselect profile list" stp ?

----------

## salamandrix

Pas vraiment de problème : /usr/portage est monté dans /mnt/portage initialement en reiserfs. Je l'ai repassé en ext3 donc mon  arbre portage est pour le moment vide.

Ce problème était déjà existant même avec la présence de l'arbre portage dans /usr/portage.

À la limite je peux reconstruire l'arbre portage comme décrit lors de l'installation de la gentoo mais de mémoire, un emerge --sync me l'avait toujours rétablit lorsqu'il était vide un jour pour x raisons.

```
gentoo usr # ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 56 jui  3 13:49 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop
```

Évidemment le lien est mort pour le moment.Last edited by salamandrix on Sun Nov 11, 2007 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

et si tu essayais de télécharger un instantané de portage directement sur un ftp, comme lors de l'installation ?

----------

## salamandrix

 *kopp wrote:*   

> et si tu essayais de télécharger un instantané de portage directement sur un ftp, comme lors de l'installation ?

 

ben oui c'est ce que je vais tester  :Wink:  (cf message au dessus).

----------

## salamandrix

J'ai réinstallé le dernier arbre portage à la main, mais le problème persiste : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> receiving file list ...
> 
>  17400 files...  

 

lors de l'emerge --sync

d'une lenteur extrême...

Temet >>

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo usr # eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> ...

 

(et le lien /etc/make.profile est maintenant actif puisque l'arbre portage a été reconstruit à la main).

----------

## Temet

Pas de problème de lenteur avec ton disque dur?

----------

## salamandrix

À priori non :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo usr # hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

J'ai changé de partition pour voir... checker les partitions etc mais nada : l'emerge --sync prend toute sa lenteur sur la réception de la liste des fichiers (et j'insiste par sur le téléchargement des fichiers).

Par contre emerge fonctionne très bien lors de la mise à jour du système (emerge -uaDN world) (tester tout à l'heure puisque j'ai installé à la main le dernier arbre portage).

Deux idées :

1) Si j'avais été banni temporairement des serveurs (je ne vois pas pourquoi mais bon), j'aurais un message d'erreur me le disant lors de l'emerge --sync ?

2) Est-ce possible que ce soit free qui me bloque la synchronisation ? (la navigation internet ne connaît aucun problème, je peux télécharger depuis konqueror sans souci).

----------

## yoyo

Il y a un petit outil (mirrorselect) qui peut t'optimiser la chose en testant plusieurs serveurs et en sélectionnant le plus rapide.

Et sauf erreur de ma part, Free propose un mirroir (sync et distfiles). Commence par essayer celui-là.

Enjoy !

----------

## salamandrix

Oui c'est avec lui que j'ai testé les changement de miroirs... Idem pour le serveur de free, initialement j'étais dessus. Mais avec ces problèmes de lenteur, j'ai recherché d'autres miroirs pour tester, mais en vain.

Cela dit je vais relancer pour voir à l'instant.

----------

## kwenspc

Bizarre que ça prenne autant de temps sur le receving files. Es-tu sûr que ta connexion est pas mauvaise? Regardes si ta cartes "drop" par trop de paquets.

----------

## salamandrix

bah pendant le receiving files, d'après conky je dl de 0 ko à (dans des périodes glorieuses de la cinquième décimale de la seconde) 17 ko, réellement ça tourne vers 4 ou 5 ko (sans qu'il y ait navigation ou de logiciel "travaillant sur le web").

Maintenant la connexion est bonne pour moi : navigation fluide, téléchargement d'iso depuis konqueror à la vitesse maxi, etc, réception des messages avec fichiers joints sur kmail rapide et tout et tout et tout...

Il n'y a que cet emerge --sync qui dl rien lors du "receiving list file".

Dès (la dernière fois commence à remonter à lointain) qu'il passe à la réception des fichiers, il n'y a plus vraiment de souci.

Est-ce qu'il y aurait un moyen de tester rsync séparément ? (je ne connais pas trop).

----------

## anigel

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Note 3 : FAI : free derrière une freebox

 

Voilà, tu connais la raison...

----------

## salamandrix

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *salamandrix wrote:*   Note 3 : FAI : free derrière une freebox 
> 
> Voilà, tu connais la raison...

 

Je m'en vais de ce pas lire ta page, mais si tu as lu ma question dans un post précédent, tu vas comprendre que je m'attend au pire sur cette page... (et notamment que free bloque le rsync)

----------

## salamandrix

Et il y a des gens dans la salle qui sont sous free non dégroupé et qui connaissent le même souci ?   :Sad: 

Vraiment je suis dégoûté.

----------

## anigel

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Et il y a des gens dans la salle qui sont sous free non dégroupé et qui connaissent le même souci ?  
> 
> Vraiment je suis dégoûté.

 

Moi aussi. Du coup j'en ai eu marre : je me suis cassé. Orange me coûte à peine plus cher (ils font des "packs" sur internet), et sincèrement... Le jour et la nuit, aujourd'hui je me demande comment j'ai pu supporter si longtemps un service aussi merdeux pour gratter 5 euros / mois...

En attendant tu peux y aller à grand coups de emerge-webrsync. Au lieu de faire un "vrai" rsync ça va te télécharger l'archive complète, virer tout ton /usr/portage, et remplacer par la version téléchargée. Inconvénients : beaucoup plus lent, fait travailler le disque de façon très importante, et globalement tu as toujours un jour de retard sur l'arbre portage.

----------

## salamandrix

bah dans tous les cas je déménage à la fin du mois et par fainéantise je n'avais pas encore fait la lettre pour le déménagement pour free, ça tombe bien   :Twisted Evil: 

Maintenant j'hésite entre club internet, neuf, et orange. Petite question : avec orange il faut prendre l'abonnement téléphonique ?

Note : contrairement à mon post précédent emerge-webrsync se lance convenablement cette fois-ci (la reconstruction de l'arbre portage qui a joué, ou bien le changement encore une fois du miroir ?) dans tous les cas, ça va nettement plus vite...   :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

Je suis avec Free en non-dégroupé (mais le dégroupage approche), et pour le moment, ça marche toujours, je croise les doigts. (bien que j'ai des coupures incessantes de la Freebox à longueur de journée ...)

Aller chez Orange pour avoir une connexion digne de ce nom, pourquoi pas, mais à ce moment là, adieu l'IP fixe et le reverse DNS... et ça je peux plus m'en passer.  :Confused: 

----------

## nonas

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Je suis avec Free en non-dégroupé (mais le dégroupage approche)

 C'est HS mais puisque c'est presque "résolu" je me permets : j'espère que tu n'es pas impatient, entre le temps où Free annonçait le dégroupage de mon DSLAM et le dégroupage effectif il s'est passé au moins un an ^^ (bon c'était il y a 2 ou 3 ans je sais plus, peut-être qu'ils se sont améliorés)  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Aller chez Orange pour avoir une connexion digne de ce nom, pourquoi pas, mais à ce moment là, adieu l'IP fixe et le reverse DNS... et ça je peux plus m'en passer. 

 

Bah et Nérim alors  :Laughing: 

J'ai l'IP fixe, le reverse DNS, un DNS secondaire pour tous mes NDD, un MX secondaire à volontée (tant que le MX primaire est sur ma ligne Nerim), et fin du fin, l'IPv6 (avec un /48 délégué pour ma seule utilisation !)

Franchement pour un geek, c'est idéal. Je suis pas près de me séparer de mon abo Nérim  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Aller chez Orange pour avoir une connexion digne de ce nom, pourquoi pas, mais à ce moment là, adieu l'IP fixe et le reverse DNS... et ça je peux plus m'en passer.  
> 
> Bah et Nérim alors 
> 
> J'ai l'IP fixe, le reverse DNS, un DNS secondaire pour tous mes NDD, un MX secondaire à volontée (tant que le MX primaire est sur ma ligne Nerim), et fin du fin, l'IPv6 (avec un /48 délégué pour ma seule utilisation !)
> ...

 

Ouais, mais c'est plus cher  :Confused: 

----------

## anigel

Nerim a excellente réputation effectivement, mais ils ont, à mon avis, deux gros handicaps pour le public (je me considère comme du grand public) : aucun service autre que le transport de données. Pas de VOIP (moi qui ai un pote à petzouilles, j'apprécie les tarifs...), pas de TV (ça j'ai pas encore, mais je garde espoir...), etc...

----------

## salamandrix

Bon et bien je suis bien embêté... Je crois que malgré cela je ne vais pas pouvoir me passer de free  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Connaissez-vous un FAI qui fait la téléphonie illimitée (et gratuite) pour la RUSSIE ?

À priori ce n'est pas le cas pour neuf et club-internet, et pour ce qui est d'orange j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne connaissent pas l'international :/

La téléphonie illimitée pour la Russie est une condition obligatoire pour le choix d'un autre FAI (au moins 3 heures d'appels dans la semaine).

édit : 7h50 : je teste l'emerge --sync et au miracle il fonctionne comme avant. Donc à priori free fait comme avec le filtrage/bridage sur le P2P en mettant des horaires sur celui-ci.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## anigel

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> À priori ce n'est pas le cas pour neuf et club-internet, et pour ce qui est d'orange j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne connaissent pas l'international :/

 

Et bien si ! En fait c'est une option à rajouter à l'abonnement de base, pour 7 € / mois tu étends la couverture du tél illimité à l'international. J'avais le meme impératif que toi, mais pour l'autre pays du fromage xD.

----------

